# sunshine



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Some pictures that I took while we were having sun shining through a storm.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That dog has the happiest face! Nice action shot of the horse.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Susan Mulno said:


> That dog has the happiest face! Nice action shot of the horse.


The puppy is Chip. He's my kids puppy and just was barking at the horses, hence the happy look. The thunder interupted Sarge's dinner and set him off running. Ms. T was not bothered.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love the first 3rd one he looks super imposed it must be the sun against the dark clouds


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

The sunlight was producing an eerie affect.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Chip's baby pictures


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

What a cutie!

Have you heard anything about your doggie visitor that took off?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

No Buddy is still missing. Chip misses him too.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

That's too bad...:crying:


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Am I the only one seeing upside down photos?


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Maybe you are the only one not opening the pictures individually. I don't know why they are upside down. I didn't load them that way.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Hmm.. I tried opening them individually and they're still upside down.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Hmm.. I tried opening them individually and they're still upside down.


 By opening I mean to hold the picture until the menu appears then click open.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That works Just. I don't get why they're upside down in the thread. Weird.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

It is weird but I have had it also invert photos on me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Adorable Puppies. Perhaps Buddy went back to his previous home. I'm a big time dog lover. I have 5 in my house.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

A couple of selfies with chip. He's asleep in my lap and thesound wakes him up. Yes I am planning on playing Santa Claus this Christmas.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I hope you don't mind, I changed the pictures to be right side up. You are a lot younger than I thought Dave, and a good looking guy.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I wish I knew how to flip the pictures. Thanks I am a very worn out 56.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Actually what is happening is the system is messing with your pictures when you load them because of there size. All I did was save the pictures on my computer, open them in MS Paint, and resized them to have the largest side 800 pixels and the other side adjusts it's. I saved them and reloaded them. I didn't flip them or anything.

You look younger than 56.


----------

